# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ενίσχυση σήματος wi-fi

## susbky

Καλησπέρα! Δεν ξερω αν το post μου είναι στο σωστό σημείο να με συγχωρέσουν οι admin αλλά θέλω την βοήθεια σας και την γνώμη σας! Έχω ξενοδοχείο στη Σκιάθο στο οποίο έχω ένα απλό router του ΟΤΕ! Θέλω να ενισχύσω το σήμα του wi fi για να έχουν όλοι οι πελάτες πρόσβαση κ μεσα στα δωμάτια κ έξω στον εξωτερικό χώρο στην πισίνα! Θέλω δλδ σε μια ακτίνα 60 μέτρων να έχει καλό σήμα! Τι κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνω;; Να αλλάξω το router κ να βάλω ένα *access point* για πιο καλά; Να βάλω μια *κεραία ενισχυτή* στο σημείο του μπαρ δλδ στο κέντρο ώστε να εχει καλύτερο σήμα; Τι πρέπει να προσέξω; Απο που θα εχει απώλειες κ μπορεί να έχω κ κάποιες παρεμβολές; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :Smile:

----------


## kostas_thess

> Καλησπέρα! Δεν ξερω αν το post μου είναι στο σωστό σημείο να με συγχωρέσουν οι admin αλλά θέλω την βοήθεια σας και την γνώμη σας! Έχω ξενοδοχείο στη Σκιάθο στο οποίο έχω ένα απλό router του ΟΤΕ! Θέλω να ενισχύσω το σήμα του wi fi για να έχουν όλοι οι πελάτες πρόσβαση κ μεσα στα δωμάτια κ έξω στον εξωτερικό χώρο στην πισίνα! Θέλω δλδ σε μια ακτίνα 60 μέτρων να έχει καλό σήμα! Τι κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνω;; Να αλλάξω το router κ να βάλω ένα *access point* για πιο καλά; Να βάλω μια *κεραία ενισχυτή* στο σημείο του μπαρ δλδ στο κέντρο ώστε να εχει καλύτερο σήμα; Τι πρέπει να προσέξω; Απο που θα εχει απώλειες κ μπορεί να έχω κ κάποιες παρεμβολές; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Μάλιστα  :Smile:  

Θα έλεγα οτι το βλέπεις απο την λαθος μερια καταρχάς . 

Πες μας πόσα δωμάτια εχεις , ποσο μεγάλος ειναι ο χώρος , καποιο σχεδιαγραμα θα βοηθούσε

Και το κυριότερο τι budget εχεις διαθέσιμο  :Smile:  . 

Αυτό που σκεφτεσαι δεν είναι σοβαρό για ξενοδοχείο  :Smile:

----------


## susbky

Κώστα είμαι τελείως άσχετος με το θέμα κ λόγω ηλικίας...! Βασικά είναι κοντα στα 2 στρέμματα η όλη περιοχή που θέλω να καλυφθεί! 25 δωμάτια αλλά χωρίζεται σε 2 κτίρια πάνω κ κάτω! Για να μην σου στείλω το link κ θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση θα σου στείλω μηνυνα να το δεις! Κοίταξε για αρχή θέλω κάτι οικονομικό να μην ξεπερνάει τα 500 ευρώ! Κ του χρόνου που θα κάνω ανακαίνιση σκέφτομαι να βάλω Ίντερνετ wifi σε κάθε δωμάτιο ξεχωριστά!!

----------


## kostas_thess

> Κώστα είμαι τελείως άσχετος με το θέμα κ λόγω ηλικίας...! Βασικά είναι κοντα στα 2 στρέμματα η όλη περιοχή που θέλω να καλυφθεί! 25 δωμάτια αλλά χωρίζεται σε 2 κτίρια πάνω κ κάτω! Για να μην σου στείλω το link κ θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση θα σου στείλω μηνυνα να το δεις! Κοίταξε για αρχή θέλω κάτι οικονομικό να μην ξεπερνάει τα 500 ευρώ! Κ του χρόνου που θα κάνω ανακαίνιση σκέφτομαι να βάλω Ίντερνετ wifi σε κάθε δωμάτιο ξεχωριστά!!


Καταρχας αυτο που σκευτεσε ξεχασε το με το να βαλεις 25 access point στον χωρο ειναι τρελο . Φαντασου ο αλλος να παει σε ενα δωματιο και να δει 25 ασυρματα δικτια και να μην ξερει σε πιο να προτομπει .

Οποτε πας στην λυση που σου ειπα , Ειδα της φωτογραφιες , Θελεις περιπου 2 access point εξωτερικου χωρου για εξω , 6 εσωτερικου χωρου .

2 εξω 
2 σε καθε οροφο
1 reception 
1 bar,spa,οτι εχεις 

Οσο για το κοστος ειναι το εξεις :

Unifi AP Outdoor : 120 ευρω εκαστος οποτε 240 
Unifi AP Indor 3 pack : 180 ευρω και τα τρια μαζι αρα 360

Οποτε ο εξοπλισμος σου βγαινει περιπου 600 ευρω ΧΩΡΙΣ να μπορεις να βαλεις περιορισμους στην ταχυτητα , καποιο Hotspot login page ( Για να διαφυμιζεις το ξενοδοχειο σου )

Αν προσθεσεις και ενα Mikrotik 951-2n ( 40 ευρω )  Και ενα switch 8ports ( 15 ευρω ) πας περιπου στα 655 ~ ευρω 

Υπολογισε και την εργασια ομος καποιου που θα σου το στησει αυτο το πραγμα ετσι + οτι καλωδια χρειαστει .

Ειναι σχετικα χαμηλο κοστος για κατι που θα προσφερεις και θα ειναι και αξιοπιστο .

----------


## susbky

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις λύσεις που μου έδωσες! Μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Τα access points λειτουργούν σαν wifi repeaters? δλδ παίρνουν το σήμα κ το επαναλαμβάνουν; Κ για το τελευταίο που γράφεις το Mikrotik 951-2n τι ακριβώς κανει; Ωραία αυτα που μου είπες θα κάνω κ θα απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον τεχνικό ώστε να κανει κ μελέτη του χώρου κ να μου τα συνδέσει! Πάντως έχω μια άποψη τώρα στο περίπου! Να σαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## kostas_thess

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις λύσεις που μου έδωσες! Μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Τα access points λειτουργούν σαν wifi repeaters? δλδ παίρνουν το σήμα κ το επαναλαμβάνουν; Κ για το τελευταίο που γράφεις το Mikrotik 951-2n τι ακριβώς κανει; Ωραία αυτα που μου είπες θα κάνω κ θα απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον τεχνικό ώστε να κανει κ μελέτη του χώρου κ να μου τα συνδέσει! Πάντως έχω μια άποψη τώρα στο περίπου! Να σαι καλά


Μπορουν να πεξουν και ασυρματα το ενα στο αλλο . ΑΛΛΑ σαν το καλωδιο δεν εχει . ΑΝ μπορεις να ριξεις καλωδια ειναι το καλητερο .

Οσο για το mikrotik 951 μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα διαχείριση απο αυτο . Ειναι ενα ρουτερ που κανει τα παντα .

----------

